# Russian Restaurants



## dazhick (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any Russian restaurants or shops in the South Costa Blanca area in particular Torrevieja?

Bestt regards
Darren


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dazhick said:


> Does anyone know of any Russian restaurants or shops in the South Costa Blanca area in particular Torrevieja?
> 
> Bestt regards
> Darren


I'm not very near there, but according to google there is more than one

https://www.google.es/search?q=rest...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


:welcome:


----------

